# Supporting your child with type 1 to become more independent - Virtual Q&A Panel Session



## Odette DUK (Mar 1, 2021)

Whether type 1 diabetes has been part of your child’s life for a few weeks or a few years, we know it can be tricky to tell when to take a step back and let your child take the lead. From carb counting by themselves, to going to their first sleepover, to moving out – there’s always something to think about.

Join us for our* ‘For Parents and Carers: Supporting your child with type 1 to become more independent’* *Virtual Q&A Session* on *Thursday, 18 March, 7pm-8.30pm*. You’ll meet four fabulous volunteers who all live with type 1 and have been through every step of the type 1 journey. You can ask them any questions you like, no matter how big or small.

Book your free place here: https://eu.eventscloud.com/esurvey/200042039

Please note: This session is aimed at parents and carers of children and young people with type 1, aged 0-17.

If you have any questions, let me know!
Thanks,
Odette


----------



## Eyescatbee (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks very much James, Olivia, Fiona and Aoife - sharing your experiences made it such an informative and fun session. I feel much happier about my child moving to secondary school and taking on much more responsibility for his diabetes, and for me to help him to do so.


----------

